# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εμβοές ώτων

## ZNF577

Καλημέρα σε όλους 
Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, είμαι 22 ετών και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μήνυμα μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δει τα διάφορα θέματα για τις εμβοές, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να αποσαφηνίζει το άμα τελικώς είναι ψυχοσωματικό ή όχι. Και αυτό είναι το άγχος μου και η φοβία μου.
Θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας αρχικά ότι πριν από τις εμβοές είχα και άλλα ψυχοσωματικά, όπως μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι, έντονοι πόνοι στα δόντια (χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), αίσθηση ηλεκτρισμού στα δόντια (χωρίς επίσης να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), τσιμπήματα στο στήθος κ.λπ. 
Μετά από όλα αυτά, στα ξαφνικά , αφού βγήκα από το μπάνιο , άρχισα να ακούω κάτι πρωτόγνωρο και από τα δύο μου αυτιά. Δεν είναι σφύριγμα ακριβώς, είναι σαν παράσιτα κάποιου ραδιοφώνου. 
Επειδή ασχολούμαι με τη μουσική και είμαι λάτρης των συναυλιών, δεν θα άντεχα στην ιδέα ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό θα προέρχεται από τη μουσική και εν τέλει θα μου θέσει περιορισμούς. Οπότε επισκέφτηκα έναν ωριλά, ο οποίος χωρίς να μου κάνει εξετάσεις μου είπε ότι έχω ακουστικό τραύμα, ή πιο συγκεκριμένα "έχει πειραχτεί το ακουστικό νεύρο" και ο ήχος που ακούω, θα είναι μόνιμος. Εγώ ήμουν που ήμουν στις μαύρες μου λόγω των προηγούμενων ψυχοσωματικών που και πάλι δεν μπορούσα να αποδεχτώ τη φύση τους, μετά από αυτό έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη. Είχα κλειστεί στο σπίτι και όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο που ακολούθησε ήταν κόλαση πραγματικά. Οι γονείς μου απελπισμένοι επικοινώνησαν με άλλον έναν γιατρό τον οποίο επισκέφτηκα τη Δευτέρα. Κάνοντας μου όλες τις εξετάσεις (ακοόγραμμα, τυμπανόγραμμα και διάφορες άλλες που αφορούσαν πίεση κ.τ.λ) έβγαλε πόρισμα ότι δεν υπάρχει ακουστικό τραύμα καθώς αυτό θα φαινόταν από το ακοόγραμμα ή τουλάχιστον από τις άλλες εξετάσεις. Μου σύστησε να ηρεμήσω και άμα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνη μου, να πάω σε ψυχίατρο. Ήδη με παρακολουθούσε ψυχολόγος εκείνη την περίοδο αλλά αυτή επέμενε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω. 
Αφού πείστηκα κατά κάποιον τρόπο από τον ωριλά ότι τα αυτιά μου είναι καλά, μετά από 2 εβδομάδες , άρχισα να παρατηρώ ότι το ένα αυτί είναι πιο ευαίσθητο από το άλλο. Σαν δηλαδή το κατώφλι ανοχής του να έχει κατέβει κάπως (ιατρικά μεταφραζόμενο : υπερακουσία) χωρίς όμως να με τρελαίνει ή να νιώθω πόνο σε έντονους θορύβους.
Τρομαγμένη, άρχισα να βάζω στο google διάφορα και πανικοβλημένη έκλεισα ραντεβού σε 3ο ωριλά. Πάλι τα ίδια και σε εκείνον. Δεν βρήκε κάτι.. 
Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, πήγα, μου έδωσε zoloft αλλά τα σταμάτησα μόνη μου καθώς είναι ωτοτοξικά και εννοείται πως αυτό με άγχωσε ακόμη περισσότερο.
Πήγα σε 2ο ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος ειναι εξαιρετικός, μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, μου έδωσε tranxene για μείωση του άγχους (καθώς μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου) και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω άμα υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση. Εξάλειψη σαφώς δεν υπάρχει. 
Οπότε έρχομαι και ρωτάω όλους εσάς εδώ. Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί το ακοόγραμμα να μη δείξει κάτι; Ή ας πούμε , μπορεί κάτι τέτοιο, το οποίο είναι μόνιμο, να προκαλείται από έντονο στρες και να είναι η αντίδραση του οργανισμού μου; 
Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο; Θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε απάντηση.

----------


## katpir

Καλημέρα ΖΝF577,αρχικά θα σου έλεγα να μην ανησυχείς και να εμπιστευτείς τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων που έχεις κάνει. Το έχω αντιμετωπίσει κι εγώ αυτό, και είναι ψυχοσωματικό. Σε περιόδους έντονου άγχους τα συμπτώματα εντείνονται.Αν δεν δίνεις σημασία, θα υποχωρήσουν μόνα τους. Το καλοκαίρι είχα κι εγώ εμβοές σε συνδυασμό με άλλα ψυχοσωματικά.Με εξέτασε ο γιατρός και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν φυσιολογικά.ήταν καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. Εγώ φυσικά είχα και ζαλάδες, αλλά χωρίς αυτές να με δυσκολεύουν στις δραστηριότητες ή να τις έχω όλη μέρα. Ο γιατρός μου πρότεινε να κάνω και την εξέταση για τον λαβύρινθο, αλλά δεν με έπεισε αφού τα αποτέλεσματα των προηγούμενων εξετάσεων ήταν φυσιολογικά. Εμπιστέψου τον ψυχίατρο και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του και αν μπορείς βρες έναν καλό ψυχολόγο να κάνεις ψυχανάλυση. Είναι πολλά αυτά που κρατάμε μέσα μας και οδηγούν σε σωματοποίηση του άγχους. ότι χρειαστείς μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου. Μην ανησυχείς πάντως και μην φοβάσαι.όλα είναι στο μυαλό και αυτά που συμβαίνουν εκεί καθορίζουν και την αντίδραση τη σωματική.


> Καλημέρα σε όλους 
> Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, είμαι 22 ετών και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μήνυμα μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δει τα διάφορα θέματα για τις εμβοές, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να αποσαφηνίζει το άμα τελικώς είναι ψυχοσωματικό ή όχι. Και αυτό είναι το άγχος μου και η φοβία μου.
> Θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας αρχικά ότι πριν από τις εμβοές είχα και άλλα ψυχοσωματικά, όπως μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι, έντονοι πόνοι στα δόντια (χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), αίσθηση ηλεκτρισμού στα δόντια (χωρίς επίσης να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), τσιμπήματα στο στήθος κ.λπ. 
> Μετά από όλα αυτά, στα ξαφνικά , αφού βγήκα από το μπάνιο , άρχισα να ακούω κάτι πρωτόγνωρο και από τα δύο μου αυτιά. Δεν είναι σφύριγμα ακριβώς, είναι σαν παράσιτα κάποιου ραδιοφώνου. 
> Επειδή ασχολούμαι με τη μουσική και είμαι λάτρης των συναυλιών, δεν θα άντεχα στην ιδέα ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό θα προέρχεται από τη μουσική και εν τέλει θα μου θέσει περιορισμούς. Οπότε επισκέφτηκα έναν ωριλά, ο οποίος χωρίς να μου κάνει εξετάσεις μου είπε ότι έχω ακουστικό τραύμα, ή πιο συγκεκριμένα "έχει πειραχτεί το ακουστικό νεύρο" και ο ήχος που ακούω, θα είναι μόνιμος. Εγώ ήμουν που ήμουν στις μαύρες μου λόγω των προηγούμενων ψυχοσωματικών που και πάλι δεν μπορούσα να αποδεχτώ τη φύση τους, μετά από αυτό έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη. Είχα κλειστεί στο σπίτι και όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο που ακολούθησε ήταν κόλαση πραγματικά. Οι γονείς μου απελπισμένοι επικοινώνησαν με άλλον έναν γιατρό τον οποίο επισκέφτηκα τη Δευτέρα. Κάνοντας μου όλες τις εξετάσεις (ακοόγραμμα, τυμπανόγραμμα και διάφορες άλλες που αφορούσαν πίεση κ.τ.λ) έβγαλε πόρισμα ότι δεν υπάρχει ακουστικό τραύμα καθώς αυτό θα φαινόταν από το ακοόγραμμα ή τουλάχιστον από τις άλλες εξετάσεις. Μου σύστησε να ηρεμήσω και άμα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνη μου, να πάω σε ψυχίατρο. Ήδη με παρακολουθούσε ψυχολόγος εκείνη την περίοδο αλλά αυτή επέμενε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω. 
> Αφού πείστηκα κατά κάποιον τρόπο από τον ωριλά ότι τα αυτιά μου είναι καλά, μετά από 2 εβδομάδες , άρχισα να παρατηρώ ότι το ένα αυτί είναι πιο ευαίσθητο από το άλλο. Σαν δηλαδή το κατώφλι ανοχής του να έχει κατέβει κάπως (ιατρικά μεταφραζόμενο : υπερακουσία) χωρίς όμως να με τρελαίνει ή να νιώθω πόνο σε έντονους θορύβους.
> Τρομαγμένη, άρχισα να βάζω στο google διάφορα και πανικοβλημένη έκλεισα ραντεβού σε 3ο ωριλά. Πάλι τα ίδια και σε εκείνον. Δεν βρήκε κάτι.. 
> Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, πήγα, μου έδωσε zoloft αλλά τα σταμάτησα μόνη μου καθώς είναι ωτοτοξικά και εννοείται πως αυτό με άγχωσε ακόμη περισσότερο.
> Πήγα σε 2ο ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος ειναι εξαιρετικός, μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, μου έδωσε tranxene για μείωση του άγχους (καθώς μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου) και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω άμα υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση. Εξάλειψη σαφώς δεν υπάρχει. 
> ...

----------


## ZNF577

> Καλημέρα ΖΝF577,αρχικά θα σου έλεγα να μην ανησυχείς και να εμπιστευτείς τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων που έχεις κάνει. Το έχω αντιμετωπίσει κι εγώ αυτό, και είναι ψυχοσωματικό. Σε περιόδους έντονου άγχους τα συμπτώματα εντείνονται.Αν δεν δίνεις σημασία, θα υποχωρήσουν μόνα τους. Το καλοκαίρι είχα κι εγώ εμβοές σε συνδυασμό με άλλα ψυχοσωματικά.Με εξέτασε ο γιατρός και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν φυσιολογικά.ήταν καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. Εγώ φυσικά είχα και ζαλάδες, αλλά χωρίς αυτές να με δυσκολεύουν στις δραστηριότητες ή να τις έχω όλη μέρα. Ο γιατρός μου πρότεινε να κάνω και την εξέταση για τον λαβύρινθο, αλλά δεν με έπεισε αφού τα αποτέλεσματα των προηγούμενων εξετάσεων ήταν φυσιολογικά. Εμπιστέψου τον ψυχίατρο και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του και αν μπορείς βρες έναν καλό ψυχολόγο να κάνεις ψυχανάλυση. Είναι πολλά αυτά που κρατάμε μέσα μας και οδηγούν σε σωματοποίηση του άγχους. ότι χρειαστείς μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου. Μην ανησυχείς πάντως και μην φοβάσαι.όλα είναι στο μυαλό και αυτά που συμβαίνουν εκεί καθορίζουν και την αντίδραση τη σωματική.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ katpir για την απάντηση. Η ψυχολόγος μου είναι αρκετά καλή και θα της προτείνω την ψυχανάλυση. 
Για ό,τι χρειαστώ θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου. 
Καλά κουράγια.

----------


## katpir

Αν η ψυχολόγος σου έχει κρίνει ότι χρειάζεσαι κάποια άλλη μέθοδο, εμπιστέψου τη, απλά να ξέρεις ποιά μέθοδο ακολουθείς. Εγώ πήγαινα 4 χρόνια σε ψυχολόγο,δεν έχω ιδέα για το ποιά μέθοδο ακολουθούσαμε και εν τέλει αντί να βοηθηθώ, χειροτέρεψα γιατί απλά δεν ελυσα τα θέματά μου. Σίγουρα η ψυχολόγος ξέρει τί χρει΄ζεσαι περισσότερο. Απλά κι εσύ να έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση. Εξάλλου θέλει χρόνο για να αποδόσει οποιαδήποτε μπορφή θεραπείας και εννοείται ότι δεν κρύβουμε τίποτα στον θεραπευτή. Και σε εσένα καλή δύναμη και να μην ξεχνάς πόση δύναμη κρύβουμε όλοι μέσα μας.


> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ katpir για την απάντηση. Η ψυχολόγος μου είναι αρκετά καλή και θα της προτείνω την ψυχανάλυση. 
> Για ό,τι χρειαστώ θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου. 
> Καλά κουράγια.

----------


## fall

Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 20 μερες με εμβοες στο αριστερο αφτι. Παραλληλα κατα περιοδους εχω -μαλλον- διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα πιθανον απο το αγχος και την καταθλιψη που εχω τα τελευταια χρονια. Θελω να μαθω αν οι εμβοες εχουν ψυχοσωματικη προελευση και αν ναι αν μπορουν να γιατρευτουν μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας - φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Υπαρχει τροπος να στειλω πμ στην κοπελα που ανοιξε το θεμα ..να μας πει αν καταφερε να το ξεπερασει. 

ευχαριστω

----------


## fall

καμια ιδεα για το πως μπορω να επικοινωνησω με την κοπελα που ανοιξε το θρεντ;

----------


## PenyP

Καλημερα σας...εδω και 3 μηνες,λιγες μερες μετα απο ενα συμβαν δυσαρεστο, εμφανισα μουδιασματα στα αριστερα ακρα, στο δεξι μερος του κεφαλιου και ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΑ βουητα...εχω μπει στην "οδυσσεια" των γιατρων κ εξετασεων αλλα δε βρισκουν κατι...ειμαι 28 χρονων...υπαρχει περιπτωση να εξαλειφθουν οι εμβοες? Εχω κυριολεκτικα απελπιστει...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ειχα εμβοη , απο ζημια που ειχα καει στο ακουστικο νευρο , απο ισχυρο θορυβο , και ομως μετα δυο χρονια περασε , ενω δεν αναμενετο ................βουητο απλο εχω οταν ειμαι κατω απο πιεση .........και εχει πολυ ησυχια ........για καμιμμια ωριτσα ..

----------


## PenyP

> Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 20 μερες με εμβοες στο αριστερο αφτι. Παραλληλα κατα περιοδους εχω -μαλλον- διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα πιθανον απο το αγχος και την καταθλιψη που εχω τα τελευταια χρονια. Θελω να μαθω αν οι εμβοες εχουν ψυχοσωματικη προελευση και αν ναι αν μπορουν να γιατρευτουν μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας - φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Υπαρχει τροπος να στειλω πμ στην κοπελα που ανοιξε το θεμα ..να μας πει αν καταφερε να το ξεπερασει. 
> 
> ευχαριστω





Μιλησε μου για την εξελιξη σου..πως εισαι ενα χρονο μετα?

----------


## Gim

> Καλημερα σας...εδω και 3 μηνες,λιγες μερες μετα απο ενα συμβαν δυσαρεστο, εμφανισα μουδιασματα στα αριστερα ακρα, στο δεξι μερος του κεφαλιου και ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΑ βουητα...εχω μπει στην "οδυσσεια" των γιατρων κ εξετασεων αλλα δε βρισκουν κατι...ειμαι 28 χρονων...υπαρχει περιπτωση να εξαλειφθουν οι εμβοες? Εχω κυριολεκτικα απελπιστει...


καλησπερα, αντιμετωπιζω και γω προβλημα με εμβοες στο αριστερο αυτι , οι οποιες εμφανισθηκαν μετα απο περιοδο εντονου stress. μ ενοχλουν ιδιετερα το βραδυ . Εχω περασει και γω απο γιατρους πολλων ειδικοτητων χωρις να βρεθει προβλημα . Δεν το χω ξεπερασει ακομα και οσο περνα ο καιρός με αγχωνουν περισσοτερο. Εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση μετα απο 3 μηνες. Η ηλικια μου ειναι 33

----------


## PenyP

> καλησπερα, αντιμετωπιζω και γω προβλημα με εμβοες στο αριστερο αυτι , οι οποιες εμφανισθηκαν μετα απο περιοδο εντονου stress. μ ενοχλουν ιδιετερα το βραδυ . Εχω περασει και γω απο γιατρους πολλων ειδικοτητων χωρις να βρεθει προβλημα . Δεν το χω ξεπερασει ακομα και οσο περνα ο καιρός με αγχωνουν περισσοτερο. Εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση μετα απο 3 μηνες. Η ηλικια μου ειναι 33


Καλησπερα!! Οχι δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση..κ ολο κ εμφανιζω νεα συμπτωματα εγω..με ενοχλουν πολυ στο σπιτι κ στον υπνο..το μονο που εχω αλλαξει ειναι οτι στη διαρκεια της μερας κανω πραγματα για να μην τις ακουω...δυστυχως ομως επειδη ημουν παντα λατρης της ησυχιας κ της ηρεμιας στο δωματιο μου,τραβαω πολυ ζορι...ακουστικο τραυμα δεν εχω...ο ωρλ λεει πως αν ηρεμησω θα βελτιωθουν..εγω αμφιβαλλω..

----------


## Gim

> Καλησπερα!! Οχι δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση..κ ολο κ εμφανιζω νεα συμπτωματα εγω..με ενοχλουν πολυ στο σπιτι κ στον υπνο..το μονο που εχω αλλαξει ειναι οτι στη διαρκεια της μερας κανω πραγματα για να μην τις ακουω...δυστυχως ομως επειδη ημουν παντα λατρης της ησυχιας κ της ηρεμιας στο δωματιο μου,τραβαω πολυ ζορι...ακουστικο τραυμα δεν εχω...ο ωρλ λεει πως αν ηρεμησω θα βελτιωθουν..εγω αμφιβαλλω..


Οταν θα ηρεμησεις σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Επιρεαζονται οι εμβοες απο την ψυχολογια . Και εγω εχω σοβαρο θεμα με τον υπνο . Μια ωρλ που επισκεφθηκα μου προτεινε να βαζω καποιους ηχους white noises το βραδυ. Καποιες φορες μ εχουν βοηθησει αλλα οχι παντα. Εσυ με τον υπνο πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ?

----------


## PenyP

> Οταν θα ηρεμησεις σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Επιρεαζονται οι εμβοες απο την ψυχολογια . Και εγω εχω σοβαρο θεμα με τον υπνο . Μια ωρλ που επισκεφθηκα μου προτεινε να βαζω καποιους ηχους white noises το βραδυ. Καποιες φορες μ εχουν βοηθησει αλλα οχι παντα. Εσυ με τον υπνο πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ?


Αναλογα..ειναι βραδια που δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω και αλλα που κοιμαμαι πιο ευκολα..μεχρι να συνηθισω εμεινα πολλα βραδια αυπνη..το δοκιμασα κ εγω αυτο με white noises αλλα δε με βολεψε...γιατι πρεπει να εχω ακουστικα για να καλυπτονται οι εμβοες πραγμα το οποιο δε μου ειναι καθολου πρακτικο...το θεμα ειναι αυτη η ασαφεια των γιατρων..αλλοι λενε θα περασουν και αλλοι οχι...ειλικρινα ειμαι σε απογνωση καθως εχω κ αλλα συμπτωματα,οπως με τα ματια, με μουδιασματα κλπ...

----------


## Gim

> Αναλογα..ειναι βραδια που δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω και αλλα που κοιμαμαι πιο ευκολα..μεχρι να συνηθισω εμεινα πολλα βραδια αυπνη..το δοκιμασα κ εγω αυτο με white noises αλλα δε με βολεψε...γιατι πρεπει να εχω ακουστικα για να καλυπτονται οι εμβοες πραγμα το οποιο δε μου ειναι καθολου πρακτικο...το θεμα ειναι αυτη η ασαφεια των γιατρων..αλλοι λενε θα περασουν και αλλοι οχι...ειλικρινα ειμαι σε απογνωση καθως εχω κ αλλα συμπτωματα,οπως με τα ματια, με μουδιασματα κλπ...


οντως τ ακουστικα δεν ειναι βολικα στον υπνο. Αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απ τις εμβοες δεν εχω και δεν ξερω αν περασουν . Το μυστικο ειναι οπως λενε οι περισοτεροι να μην τους δινεις σημασια τοσο στις εμβοες οσο και στα υπολοιπα προβληματα που εχεις και ετσι θα σαφησουν και αυτα , πραγμα που δεν εχω καταφερει εδω και 10 μηνες που με ταλαιπωρει το προβλημα

----------


## PenyP

> οντως τ ακουστικα δεν ειναι βολικα στον υπνο. Αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απ τις εμβοες δεν εχω και δεν ξερω αν περασουν . Το μυστικο ειναι οπως λενε οι περισοτεροι να μην τους δινεις σημασια τοσο στις εμβοες οσο και στα υπολοιπα προβληματα που εχεις και ετσι θα σαφησουν και αυτα , πραγμα που δεν εχω καταφερει εδω και 10 μηνες που με ταλαιπωρει το προβλημα


Εσενα ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει? Σου δινει ελπιδες οτι θα περασουν?

----------


## PenyP

> Εγω ειχα εμβοη , απο ζημια που ειχα καει στο ακουστικο νευρο , απο ισχυρο θορυβο , και ομως μετα δυο χρονια περασε , ενω δεν αναμενετο ................βουητο απλο εχω οταν ειμαι κατω απο πιεση .........και εχει πολυ ησυχια ........για καμιμμια ωριτσα ..


Μακαρι να περασουν κ μενα ετσι ξαφνικα μια μερα!

----------


## Gim

> Εσενα ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει? Σου δινει ελπιδες οτι θα περασουν?


και η ωρλ και ο παθολογος που πηγα μου ειπαν οτι θα μου περασουν. Ο παθολογος στην αρχη μου γραψε και καποια χαπακια αλλα χωρις ιδιαιτερο αποτελεσμα και η ωρλ μου ειπε οτι θα περασουν αρκει να μην το σκεφτομαι και μου πε να ακουω περιπου 6 ωρες τη μερα white noises γιατι μ αυτον τον τροπο ξεγελαω τον εγκεφαλο και καποια στιγμη θα σταματησει να στελνει τα συγκεκριμενα σηματα

----------


## PenyP

> και η ωρλ και ο παθολογος που πηγα μου ειπαν οτι θα μου περασουν. Ο παθολογος στην αρχη μου γραψε και καποια χαπακια αλλα χωρις ιδιαιτερο αποτελεσμα και η ωρλ μου ειπε οτι θα περασουν αρκει να μην το σκεφτομαι και μου πε να ακουω περιπου 6 ωρες τη μερα white noises γιατι μ αυτον τον τροπο ξεγελαω τον εγκεφαλο και καποια στιγμη θα σταματησει να στελνει τα συγκεκριμενα σηματα


6 ωρες?? Μου φαινεται πραγματικα βουνο..τρως κ εσυ φρικες και αναλαμπες σαν εμενα? Εγω πολλες στιγμες αισθανομαι απελπισια...

----------


## Gim

[QUOTE=PenyP;610033]6 ωρες?? Μου φαινεται πραγματικα βουνο..τρως κ εσυ φρικες και αναλαμπες σαν εμενα? Εγω πολλες στιγμες αισθανομαι απελπισια...[/QUOT

και εγω το ιδιο. Σκεφτομαι γιατι να μου συμβαινει αυτο απο το πουθενα ενω ειμουν μια χαρα. 6 ωρες ειναι οντως παρα πολλες , εγω ακουω αυτους τους ηχους οταν διαβαζω κατι , με βοηθανε αρκετα

----------


## PenyP

[QUOTE=Gim;610038]


> 6 ωρες?? Μου φαινεται πραγματικα βουνο..τρως κ εσυ φρικες και αναλαμπες σαν εμενα? Εγω πολλες στιγμες αισθανομαι απελπισια...[/QUOT
> 
> και εγω το ιδιο. Σκεφτομαι γιατι να μου συμβαινει αυτο απο το πουθενα ενω ειμουν μια χαρα. 6 ωρες ειναι οντως παρα πολλες , εγω ακουω αυτους τους ηχους οταν διαβαζω κατι , με βοηθανε αρκετα


Αυτο ακριβως...καταριεμαι την ωρα κ τη στιγμη που βρηκα να το παθω εγω...

----------


## Gim

[QUOTE=PenyP;610039][QUOTE=Gim;610038]

Αυτο ακριβως...καταριεμαι την ωρα κ τη στιγμη που βρηκα να το παθω εγω...[/QUOTE

Ελπίζω να βρούμε τρόπο να το ξεπεράσουμε

----------


## PenyP

[QUOTE=Gim;610491][QUOTE=PenyP;610039]


> Αυτο ακριβως...καταριεμαι την ωρα κ τη στιγμη που βρηκα να το παθω εγω...[/QUOTE
> 
> Ελπίζω να βρούμε τρόπο να το ξεπεράσουμε


Αν βρεις τον τροπο, σε εκλιπαρω μη με ξεχασεις .. να σε ρωτησω..ολο αυτο το διαστημα εχεις ηρεμησει και να μην το σκεφτεσαι? Ειναι ιδιας εντασης αν εχεις μερες να το σκεφτεις?

----------


## Gim

[QUOTE=PenyP;610791][QUOTE=Gim;610491]


> Αν βρεις τον τροπο, σε εκλιπαρω μη με ξεχασεις .. να σε ρωτησω..ολο αυτο το διαστημα εχεις ηρεμησει και να μην το σκεφτεσαι? Ειναι ιδιας εντασης αν εχεις μερες να το σκεφτεις?


 Δυσκολα να μην το σκεφτομαι , αλλα προσπαθω. Η ενταση δεν ειναι παντα η ιδια , υπαρχουν κυριως βραδυα που ειναι εντονοτερο και καποια βραδυα λιγοτερο οποτε κοιμαμε ευκολοτερα. Επισης υπαρχουν και βραδυα που δεν μ ενοχλει αλλα παρ ολα αυτα δεν κοιμαμε καλα απ το αγχος και μονο που μου χει δημιουργησει. Ενοειτε δεν θα σε ξεχασω. Επισης μου κανει καλο να συζηταω με καποιον που αντιμετωπιζει τα ιδια. Αν θελεις μπορεις να μου γραψεις και καποιο mail να τα λεμε και απο κει....

----------


## PenyP

[QUOTE=Gim;610938][QUOTE=PenyP;610791]


> Δυσκολα να μην το σκεφτομαι , αλλα προσπαθω. Η ενταση δεν ειναι παντα η ιδια , υπαρχουν κυριως βραδυα που ειναι εντονοτερο και καποια βραδυα λιγοτερο οποτε κοιμαμε ευκολοτερα. Επισης υπαρχουν και βραδυα που δεν μ ενοχλει αλλα παρ ολα αυτα δεν κοιμαμε καλα απ το αγχος και μονο που μου χει δημιουργησει. Ενοειτε δεν θα σε ξεχασω. Επισης μου κανει καλο να συζηταω με καποιον που αντιμετωπιζει τα ιδια. Αν θελεις μπορεις να μου γραψεις και καποιο mail να τα λεμε και απο κει....


Κ εγω αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να σου πω...επειδη με βοηθαει το να συμπασχει καποιος, θα θελα να μιλησουμε και μεσω μειλ...εδω να το γραψω ομως? Πως γινεται? Δεν εχει pm να σου στειλω..

----------


## Gim

[QUOTE=PenyP;611049][QUOTE=Gim;610938]


> Κ εγω αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να σου πω...επειδη με βοηθαει το να συμπασχει καποιος, θα θελα να μιλησουμε και μεσω μειλ...εδω να το γραψω ομως? Πως γινεται? Δεν εχει pm να σου στειλω..


νομιζω pm μπορεις να στειλεις μονο οταν εχεις συμπληρωσει 50 μυνηματα. Καπου το διαβασα. Θα σου στειλω εγω ενα μαιλ [email protected]

----------


## Gim

[QUOTE=PenyP;611049][QUOTE=Gim;610938]


> Κ εγω αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να σου πω...επειδη με βοηθαει το να συμπασχει καποιος, θα θελα να μιλησουμε και μεσω μειλ...εδω να το γραψω ομως? Πως γινεται? Δεν εχει pm να σου στειλω..


Καλησπερα , πηρα το μαιλ σου αλλα οταν πηγα να απαντησω μου εβγαζε αποτυχια και δοκιμασα να στειλω στο ιδιο μαιλ αλλα αντι για .com εβαλα .gr γιατι μαλλων εκει εντωπιζε το λαθος . Εχεις λαβει κατι?

----------


## Stella38

Καλημέρα.Ειμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ και εδώ και 2 μήνες έχω θέμα με τις εμβοες ξεκίνησε με το δεξί αυτί και μετά από ενδοφλεβια κορτιζονη εχω και και στο αριστερό! Παθολογίκως δεν έχω κάτι βέβαια έχω πολύ άγχος, που όλοι μου λένε ότι προκαλεί επιδεινωση.έχει κάνει κάποιος από εσάς συνεδρίες με υπερβαρικο οξυγονο? Μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να βοηθησει.

----------


## georgef1

Εγώ δεν έβαλα τίποτα και έφυγε από μόνο του. Το έχω αντιμετωπίσει 2-3 φορές στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Stella38

Έφυγε τελείως ή απλά έγινε συνήθεια και δεν ακούγεται τόσο έντονα?

----------


## Spirosss

Το μουδιασμα
Στο κεφαλι το ειχες απο την πισω μερια;και σε εποιανε μηπως το βραδυ επεφτες για υπνο;σε εμενα ετσι ειναι και τα αφτια μου σφυριζουν εδω και 5 μηνες αλλα
Και
Εμενα ο ορλ μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα

----------


## Spirosss

[QUOTE=ZNF577;390779]Καλημέρα σε όλους 
Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, είμαι 22 ετών και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μήνυμα μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δει τα διάφορα θέματα για τις εμβοές, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να αποσαφηνίζει το άμα τελικώς είναι ψυχοσωματικό ή όχι. Και αυτό είναι το άγχος μου και η φοβία μου.
Θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας αρχικά ότι πριν από τις εμβοές είχα και άλλα ψυχοσωματικά, όπως μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι, έντονοι πόνοι στα δόντια (χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), αίσθηση ηλεκτρισμού στα δόντια (χωρίς επίσης να υπάρχει πρόβλημα), τσιμπήματα στο στήθος κ.λπ. 
Μετά από όλα αυτά, στα ξαφνικά , αφού βγήκα από το μπάνιο , άρχισα να ακούω κάτι πρωτόγνωρο και από τα δύο μου αυτιά. Δεν είναι σφύριγμα ακριβώς, είναι σαν παράσιτα κάποιου ραδιοφώνου. 
Επειδή ασχολούμαι με τη μουσική και είμαι λάτρης των συναυλιών, δεν θα άντεχα στην ιδέα ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό θα προέρχεται από τη μουσική και εν τέλει θα μου θέσει περιορισμούς. Οπότε επισκέφτηκα έναν ωριλά, ο οποίος χωρίς να μου κάνει εξετάσεις μου είπε ότι έχω ακουστικό τραύμα, ή πιο συγκεκριμένα "έχει πειραχτεί το ακουστικό νεύρο" και ο ήχος που ακούω, θα είναι μόνιμος. Εγώ ήμουν που ήμουν στις μαύρες μου λόγω των προηγούμενων ψυχοσωματικών που και πάλι δεν μπορούσα να αποδεχτώ τη φύση τους, μετά από αυτό έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη. Είχα κλειστεί στο σπίτι και όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο που ακολούθησε ήταν κόλαση πραγματικά. Οι γονείς μου απελπισμένοι επικοινώνησαν με άλλον έναν γιατρό τον οποίο επισκέφτηκα τη Δευτέρα. Κάνοντας μου όλες τις εξετάσεις (ακοόγραμμα, τυμπανόγραμμα και διάφορες άλλες που αφορούσαν πίεση κ.τ.λ) έβγαλε πόρισμα ότι δεν υπάρχει ακουστικό τραύμα καθώς αυτό θα φαινόταν από το ακοόγραμμα ή τουλάχιστον από τις άλλες εξετάσεις. Μου σύστησε να ηρεμήσω και άμα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνη μου, να πάω σε ψυχίατρο. Ήδη με παρακολουθούσε ψυχολόγος εκείνη την περίοδο αλλά αυτή επέμενε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω. 
Αφού πείστηκα κατά κάποιον τρόπο από τον ωριλά ότι τα αυτιά μου είναι καλά, μετά από 2 εβδομάδες , άρχισα να παρατηρώ ότι το ένα αυτί είναι πιο ευαίσθητο από το άλλο. Σαν δηλαδή το κατώφλι ανοχής του να έχει κατέβει κάπως (ιατρικά μεταφραζόμενο : υπερακουσία) χωρίς όμως να με τρελαίνει ή να νιώθω πόνο σε έντονους θορύβους.
Τρομαγμένη, άρχισα να βάζω στο google διάφορα και πανικοβλημένη έκλεισα ραντεβού σε 3ο ωριλά. Πάλι τα ίδια και σε εκείνον. Δεν βρήκε κάτι.. 
Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, πήγα, μου έδωσε zoloft αλλά τα σταμάτησα μόνη μου καθώς είναι ωτοτοξικά και εννοείται πως αυτό με άγχωσε ακόμη περισσότερο.
Πήγα σε 2ο ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος ειναι εξαιρετικός, μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό, μου έδωσε tranxene για μείωση του άγχους (καθώς μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου) και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω άμα υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση. Εξάλειψη σαφώς δεν υπάρχει. 
Οπότε έρχομαι και ρωτάω όλους εσάς εδώ. Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί το ακοόγραμμα να μη δείξει κάτι; Ή ας πούμε , μπορεί κάτι τέτοιο, το οποίο είναι μόνιμο, να προκαλείται από έντονο στρες και να είναι η αντίδραση του οργανισμού μου; 
Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο; Θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε απάντηση.[/Το μουδιασμα
Στο κεφαλι το ειχες απο την πισω μερια;και σε εποιανε μηπως το βραδυ επεφτες για υπνο;σε εμενα ετσι ειναι και τα αφτια μου σφυριζουν εδω και 5 μηνες αλλα
Και
Εμενα ο ορλ μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα]

----------


## ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Γ

Καλησπέρα ,καινούργιος στο forum. Έχω εδώ και δύο μήνες εμβοές και στα δύο αυτιά. Μετά απο δύο ΩΡΛ και πακέτο εξετάσεων μέχρι μαγνητική δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι. Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα έχουν γραψει παλαιότερα εδώ https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...84%CE%B9%CE%AC και βρίσκω το πρόβλημα μεγάλο μια και το έχει πολύς κόσμος .Έχω ξεκινήσει συμπλήρωμα διατροφής [email protected]@r2 ,θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις το τελειώσω

----------


## StellaG

Σαφώς και υπάρχει εξάληψη! Απλά όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους...και σαφώς και ειναι ΨΥΧΟΨΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ!!!
Οτιδήποτε μπορείς να φανταστείς μπορεί να προκληθεί από το άγχος....και φαίνεται το ποσο άγχος έχεις από το κείμενό σου και να είσαι σίγουρη αν είχες κάτι με τη συγκεκριμένη εξέταση θα φαινόταν κάτι. Επίσης, σε συνδιασμό με όλα τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερες και τα παλιότερα ψυχοσωματικά είναι βέβαιο πως είναι άγχος. Και θα συμπλήρωνα φοβία...δεν πιστεύεις ότι είσαι καλά σωματικά. Αν θελεις μπορεις να μου στειλεις και προσωπικό μηνυμα

----------


## ZNF577

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ξανά, 

μπαίνω στο forum μετά από 4 χρόνια και βλέπω ότι το thread έχει κάποιες απαντησούλες. 
Με τη σειρά μου, θα ήθελα να γράψω μια γενική απάντηση σχετικά με όλα αυτά που διάβασα. Να ξεκαθαρίσω βέβαια ότι κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική, οπότε ό,τι γράψω παρακάτω αφορά εμένα και επομένως δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι θα συμβεί και με τους υπόλοιπους από εσάς.

Εγώ ακόμα έχω εμβοές, οι οποίες ενίοτε εντείνονται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες (κακή διατροφή, > 2 καφέδες/μέρα , στρες, αϋπνία). Αν εξαλείψω/μειώσω τους παράγοντες, πραγματικά οι εμβοές δεν είναι αντιληπτές, γιατί έχει γίνει adaptation μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Επιπλέον, η υπερακουσία που είχα αναφέρει έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι για να φτάσω στο σημείο που βρίσκομαι τώρα, έπρεπε να λύσω τα θέματα *κατάθλιψης* και έντονου *άγχους* που είχα και να βρω τον εαυτό μου. Φυσικά και η ψυχολογία επιβαρύνει τις εμβοές, και γι'αυτό η φιλική συμβουλή μου για όσους έχουν το ίδιο θέμα με αυτό που περιέγραψα στην αρχή, είναι να λύσουν τα ψυχολογικά θέματα που τους βασανίζουν και που πιθανότατα για πολλούς θα είναι και η αιτία των εμβοών τους. 

Εγώ έκανα την ψυχανάλυση που ανέφερα, συνδυαστικά με κατανάλωση χαπιών (όχι zoloft), η διάθεση μου ανέβηκε και σταδιακα επέστρεψα στους κανονικούς μου ρυθμούς, αρχίζοντας να μη δίνω σημασία στις εμβοές.

Tips:

1. Μπορείτε να ακούσετε κάποια κομμάτια στο youtube που θα τα βρείτε πληκτρολογώντας "acoustic neuromodulation". 
π.χ αυτό : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHO_6nIDePU , προσωπικά με βοηθάει πολύ στις εξάρσεις. 

2. Από το να διαβάζετε google , καλύτερα να μπαίνετε pubmed να διαβάζετε επιστημονικά άρθρα επί του θέματος. Με μια απλή αναζήτηση με "tinnitus" βγάζει πάρα πολλές μελέτες πάνω στο θέμα.




> Καλησπέρα ,καινούργιος στο forum. Έχω εδώ και δύο μήνες εμβοές και στα δύο αυτιά. Μετά απο δύο ΩΡΛ και πακέτο εξετάσεων μέχρι μαγνητική δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι. Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα έχουν γραψει παλαιότερα εδώ https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...84%CE%B9%CE%AC και βρίσκω το πρόβλημα μεγάλο μια και το έχει πολύς κόσμος .Έχω ξεκινήσει συμπλήρωμα διατροφής [email protected]@r2 ,θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις το τελειώσω


Σταύρο Γ : Έχω πάρει τα συμπληρώματα που πήρες σε μια έξαρση που είχα, προσωπικά δεν είδα κάποια αλλαγή. Είσαι καλύτερα εσύ;

Όσοι θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία, με μεγάλη μου χαρά. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Γ

Καλησπέρα , ΖNF577 δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ έχω διαφορά ! Μίλησα με γνωστό μόνιμο κάτοικο Λονδίνου με το ίδιο πρόβλημα ,ούτε εκεί έχουν κάποια λύση .

----------


## Fleur

καλησπέρα σε όλους. εγώ δεν εχω τόσο πολύ εμβοές αλλά το προβλημα είναι ότι νιωθω το αυτί μου καποιες ωρες της ημερας, οχι συνεχεια, σαν βουλωμένο σα να εχει βαμβακι και ακουω πιο εντονα τη φωνη μου- σα να ειναι κλειστο το αυτι δηλαδη. Η φαση αυτή ξεκινησε μετα απο ενα γερό καβγα που ειχα με ενα συγγενη μου και την επομενη μερα ξυπνησα ετσι. στην αρχη η ΩΡΛ μου εδωσε αποσυμφορητικα κλπ περασε για καποιες μερες αλλα μετα επανηλθε..κατοπιν αλλος ωρλ μου εκανε ακοογραμα και μου εδωσε κορτιζονη.εφτιαξε λιγο καλυτερα αφου το ελεγχαμε ανα 3 μερες με ακοογραμματα και εκανα και μαγνητικη η οποια βγηκε καθαρη..το αυτι ειναι καλυτερα αλλα μια κλεινει - ειδικα το πρωι που ξυπναω και με αγχος- και μια ανοιγει..ειλικρινα εχω βαρεθει τον εαυτο μου με ολα αυτα που με πιανουν και με φερνουν στα ορια μου κατα καιρους ...δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

Παιδια γεια χαρα.πιστευω η εμπειρια μου στιs εμβοεs θα βοηθησει.Πριν 8 μηνεs επαθα ακουστικο τραυμα απο ηχειο.Αριστερο αυτι βαρικοια 40dp sta4500ηz δεξι αυτι 30dp.Ο Γιατροs .Mε περιορισε [τα γνωστα] οτι πρεπει να ζω μ αυτο..δεν ειναι τιποτα,αλλα εγω εψαχνα για θεραπεια,περα απ τα λεγομενατου.Πηρα αντικαταθλιπτηκα [remerol lexotanil] για τον υπνο για δυο μηνεs κοντεψα να τρελαθω... Oσπου προσφατα επισκεφτηκα εναν γιατρο ολισθηκηs ιατρικηs[βελονιστη αναισθησιολογο]μετα απο πολλη ταλαιπωρια λογω του συμπτωματοs.Απο την πρωτη επισκεψη μου εκανε ενεσειs oξυγονου οζοντοs πισω απ τα αυτια και απο τοτε τα συμπτωματα επεσαν θεαματικα συνεχιζω αυτη τη θεραπεια[ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη. και εχω ηρεμηση για την εξελιξη θα σαs ενημερωνω. Υπαρχει λυση για τιs εμβοεs μην τα παρατατε..ενα τελευταιο οι εμβοεs στο 97 tois ekato ειναι βλαβη του κοχλια εναs οριλα με γνωση των εμβοων θα το διαγνωσει.καλησπερα τα ξαναλεμε..

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

Σημερα [προλιγου] εκανα την δευτερη ενεση οζοντοs sto ιατριο.επεσαν οι εμβοεs κι αλλο.[ποιο λεπτοs κ ποο αδυναμοs ειναι ο hxoσ]Ελικρινα ειχα 8 μηνεs να νιωσω λιγο σιωπη.Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται μπωρει να με ρωτηση να επικοινωνηση .ΜΗ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΑΣΤΕ αυτο το συμπτωμα.Εχω περασει αυτην την κολαση και νομιζω μπορω να βοηθησω...Να στε καλα!

----------


## ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Γ

Καλή χρονιά. Κώστα 1966 ενδιαφέρει πολύ κόσμο αυτό που γράφεις οπότε να μας ενημερώνεις ! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

> Καλή χρονιά. Κώστα 1966 ενδιαφέρει πολύ κόσμο αυτό που γράφεις οπότε να μας ενημερώνεις ! Ευχαριστώ.


Καλη χρονια παιδια..Σταυρο,ευχομαι υγεια χαρα ,σε ολουs.Exουν περασει δυο βδομαδεs αφοτου ξεκινησα ενεσειs oζοντοs σε συνδιασμο με βελονισμο[το ειχα επιλεξει ωs εσχατη λυση μετα την 4μηνη αποτυχια των φαρμακων],και εχω να πω αυτα! Εχει πεσει εμφανωs toso που να μην μ ενοχλει,[ηχοs ποιο λεπτοs και αδυναμοs!]στη διαρκeια τηs μεραs,υπνοs kαλυτεροs αισθητα.Καποιεs φορεs οταν αγχωνομαι ανεβενει αλλα οταν ηρεμησω μετα πεφτει σε χαμηλα ωs πολλη χαμηλα επιπεδα.Ο συνδιασμοs βελονισμου[για καλη κυκλοφορια αιματοs[παλια αυτα δε τα πιστευα]με τιs ενεσειs οζοντοs δωσαν αυτη την διαφορα.Θα σαs ενημερωνω για ολα τα νεα .

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

Να διωρθωσω οταν πηγα στο γιατρο δεν ηερα για το οζον...Πηγα μονο για βελονισμο,εκεινοs μου το προτεινε.Ετσι ξεκινησα κ συνεχιζω.Θα ενημερωνω,

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

Αυτα παιδια τα λεμε

----------


## chris_knight

Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και ψάχνοντας στο web, είδα τις αναρτήσεις του φίλου "ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966".
Επειδή ξαφνικά εδώ και 1 βδομάδα ξεκίνησαν έντονες ενοχλητικές εμβοές, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις το όνομα του γιατρού που πήγες (έστω και με πμ, ή email - είναι στο profile μου). Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

chris_knight ψαχνω να βρω το mail σου και δε το βρισκω..Μπεs στο δικο μου αν θεs και στειλε μου μηνυμα στο[email protected]μιζω μπορω να σε βοηθησω..Να εισαι καλα σε περιμενω..δυνατα.

----------


## Harisminimal

Κώστα σου έστειλα και εγω εμαιλ με ενδιαφέρει τον θεμα του βελονισμόυ και οζον

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966

> Κώστα σου έστειλα και εγω εμαιλ με ενδιαφέρει τον θεμα του βελονισμόυ και οζον


 ΔΩΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ 
[email protected] Η΄΄ΣΤΟ 
[email protected] ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## PGwb

Φίλε Κώστα σου έστειλα e-mail στις παραπάνω διευθύνσεις αλλά δεν έχω λάβει ακόμα απάντηση.

Αν κάποιο άλλο μέλος -σε περίπτωση που ο *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966* για τον α′ ή β′ λόγο δεν μπορεί- έχει πληροφορηθεί το όνομα του γιατρού παρακαλώ να ενημερώσει μέσω p.m.

----------


## JasonK

googlarete tinnitus kai tha vreite oles tis sxetikes plirofories

----------


## PGwb

Φίλε JasonK, αναζητώ τα στοιχεία του συγκεκριμένου γιατρού που συνέστησε ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 1966 (βλ. μηνύματα Δεκεμβρίου 2017 στη σελίδα 3), όχι γενικές πληροφορίες...
Εκτός πια και αν όλοι όσοι ειδικεύονται στον βελονισμό κάνουν και ενέσεις όζοντος  :Confused:

----------


## JasonK

psaxse γιατρο ολισθηκηs ιατρικηs[βελονιστη αναισθησιολογο] se periptwsi pou den apantisei o kwstas kai an vreis pes tou na sou kanei auta or an den kserei autos na proteinei kapoion pou kserei 

Fadazomai oti autos pou pige o Kwstas den tha einai o monadikos se oli tin Ellada.Elpizw na sou apantisei o Kwstas gia na se glitwsei apo to psaksimo

----------


## Ntisavv

Καλησπέρα Κώστα θα ήθελα ν μου στείλεις και εμένα πληροφορίες σχετικά με τ βελονισμός και πως είσαι τώρα είσαι καλύτερα???

----------


## Astronomy lover

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Μου εμφανίστηκε κι εμένα βουητό στο δεξί αυτί περίπου 20 μέρες τώρα.. έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν ξεχνιέμαι δεν έχω καθόλου και όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί δεν έχω μέχρι να σκεφτώ ότι δεν ακούω βουητό μετά πάλι εμφανίζεται και άμα το σκέφτομαι και αγχώνομαι γίνεται πολύ δυνατό το σφύριγμα.. οπότε καταλήγω ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό και αν δεν το δώσουμε σημασία φεύγει εξαφανίζεται! Απλά εμείς το δίνουμε σημασία και μένει και αγχωνόμαστε και δυναμώνει, πρέπει να το αγνοήσουμε και θα φύγει εντελώς.. και παλιότερα μου είχαν εμφανιστεί εμβοες αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία και έφυγαν αμέσως, τώρα που έδωσα σημασία δε φεύγει άμα ξεχαστω εξαφανίζεται και σε ησυχία δεν το ακούω δλδ..

----------


## stefamw

Ψαξτε το οσοι πασχετε για θεραπεια σε υπερβαρικο θαλαμο οξυγονου. Εχω διαβασει για περιπτωσεις που θεραπευτηκαν πληρως απο τις εμβοες, βεβαια η θεραπεια με υπερβαρικο οξυγονο εχει καποιους κινδυνους αν και σπανιους. Συζητηστε το με καποιο παθολογο.

----------


## Maximos14

σε παρακαλω μπορεις να μου δωσεςι στοιχεια του γιατρου σου; [email protected]

----------


## Maximos14

αν το δεις στειλε μου στοιχεια τυο γιατρου σου ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩ [email protected]

----------


## Maximos14

> chris_knight ψαχνω να βρω το mail σου και δε το βρισκω..Μπεs στο δικο μου αν θεs και στειλε μου μηνυμα στο[email protected]μιζω μπορω να σε βοηθησω..Να εισαι καλα σε περιμενω..δυνατα.


το δικο μου [email protected] μονο το τηλεφωνο του γιατρου σου θελω και παω οπου και αν ειναι .. ευχαριστωωω

----------


## Μαγδα

Εγώ όταν ήμουν δέκα χρόνων,οι γονείς μου δούλευαν νύχτα και οι δύο απο τα τρία μου,ενα βράδυ σηκώθηκα με την αίσθηση ότι κάποιος μπήκε στο σπίτι,πηγα αταραχη προς τον χώρο που αισθανομουν ότι υπάρχει κάποιος κοντοσταθηκα έξω από το δωμάτιο της τηλεόρασης και η τηλεόραση άνοιξε σε εκείνο το κανάλι με το πολύχρωμο ρολόι άρχισα να ακούω τον ήχο μεγενθυμένο ένα δυνατό τουτ μέσα στα αυτιά μου ο ήχος γινόταν ισχυρός τόσο ,ενιώσα ενα σφιξιμο στο στομάχι ,ήμουν πεπεισμένη ότι κάποιος κρυβόταν στό κουζινακι που ήταν μέσα στο καθιστικό δωμάτιο με την τηλεόραση.Ημουν ένα ψυχολογικό ράκος,εκανα μεταβολή και πήγα για υπνό.

----------


## Katmav2109580690

Καλησπερα!
Εγώ έχω εμβοη στο αριστερό μου αυτί λόγω σφιγμενων μυών και κάνω βελονισμό και παίρνω και κάποια θερυ και έχω δει ήδη αρκετή βελτίωση!

----------


## Aggelos _Jr

Καλημερα φιλε Κωστα ! σου εχω στειλει μειλ και στα συο σου μειλς σχετικα με τις ενεσεις , αν δεν τα εχεις λαβει μπορουμε να μιλησουμε καπως αλλιως γιατι ενδιαφερομαι αρκετα

----------


## Katerina12

Καλήσπερα αντιμετώπιζε κ άγω πρόβλημα με Τίς έμβοες εδώ και 2 μήνες με παρόμοια ιστορία με την δίκη σου . Έχεις λύσει το πρόβλημα μετά από τόσο καιρό και αν ναι πως

----------


## Katerina12

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σου αν και μετά από χρόνια στο θέμα των εμβοων τελικά σε ωφέλησαν τα φάρμακα , έφυγαν οι εμβοες σε πόσο διάστημα ;

----------

